# Raketa Thin 2209



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I have always had a fascination for the Russian Ultra Thin movements,the most common being the 1st MWF 2209,variously dialed Luch, Poljot de lux,Vympel etc.I have always found them to be very wearable,understated and a bit classless in there design.

But ever since i found the Raketa pocket watch,pictured,with the Raketa 2209 thin movement in[i bought it at a local market a couple of years ago for a Â£1   ]i have looked for the same version in a watch,in the past i have always found them non exhistant or too expensive for me,recently i have found a few on the bay as cheap as chips,only gold plated,i would love a rose gold version to add to the the collection,i can only dream. 

I am not a great lover of the modern view,that big is best,these little gems, suite me down to the ground[my personal opinion only of course]although a wearable mans size ,my wife and daughter find them very easy to wear.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Heres a 1960s Luch with2209 gold plated Movement I have several watches with these movement in them and they still keep good time today.



















here,s another one same movement lovley watch on the wrist


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello dombox,very nice watches i particularly like the second one.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Russ Cook said:


> Hello dombox,very nice watches i particularly like the second one.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ.


Hi Russ I bought these watches a few yers ago when they were reasonably cheap but this movement seems to attract a bit of a premium today. I saw one simular to the purple dial sell on the bay for about Â£50 quid not long ago and as you say you dont see to many come up for sale often now.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Russ Cook said:


> Hello dombox,very nice watches i particularly like the second one.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ.


Hi Russ the white faced Luch is a big watch measures about 40mm so that might keep the 710 and daughter away.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I`ll bare that in mind.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Russ Cook said:


>


I love that crazy design. Especially the way the central seconds are run from the 4th wheel via an intermediate wheel. It really deserves a display back.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Chascomm,cant quite go into the technical details as you do,i can only understand the basics on my watches,but i absolutely love and enjoy these Raketa 2209`s,so much so, i have another coming from a charming seller in Ukraine.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Received the Raketa 2209,a couple of days ago, to add to the Raketa thin collection,it realy is very wearable,and in very good condition after a bit of spit and polish.



Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Here's a pic of my Poljot superthin. If anyone can help with info on this watch I'd be grateful.... I've never seen a stainless steel case married to gold hands and dial markers before.



















Rob


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Russ Cook said:


> Received the Raketa 2209,a couple of days ago, to add to the Raketa thin collection,it realy is very wearable,and in very good condition after a bit of spit and polish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi are you sure its got the original 2209 movement in it as this one had a different movement put in it but knew that when I bought it I have got a spare 2209 gold plated movement to go into it when i get some time to have it done.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello,

Strange question.

But yes i am sure it has got the correct movement,an early one,pictured.

It has also got a dedication on the back,pictured.

I have several Russians with

inscriptions on the back.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Russ Cook said:


> Hello,
> 
> Strange question.
> 
> ...


Hi Russ if you google the USSR time site you can see one of these watches with the gold plated 2209 movement in it.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Just looked russ its the same movement as in yours. must of got confused somewhere.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

dombox40 said:


> Just looked russ its the same movement as in yours. must of got confused somewhere.


Dont worry dombox,i have the same problem,only much worse,i struggle to count to ten most days  .Thats why i dont tend to comment to much on the technical side,as i normally get it wrong.Ijust stick to a narrow area of Russian watch collecting,mostly watches from 60`s and 70`s,then even i manage to pick the "correct" ones.

Regards,

Russ.


----------

